# New member - boydsbikes.. West Dorset



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi

i have decided to upgrade my coffee making ability at home.

We currently use the alluminum bialetti stove pots which I have been brewing on for at least 20 years. But the time has come to upgrade and learn how to make the real thing..

cheers,

matt


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

Currently looking at a mazzer mini grinder and a gaggia classic or Rancilio Silvia.. But still very new to it all, and need to buy second hand..


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

I normally have an espresso every moring and maybe a coupke more in the day. My wife drinks americano. So were not too fussed about frothy milk, although it will be nice to learn how to do it for guests.


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

Also, I am throwing a party in about two weeks for 80 people ans would love to be able to offer up decent coffee the morinng after. But I pm not sure if either of the two Im looking at will perform that well continuosly?


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

Any help or guidance would be much appreciated. Many thanks, Matt


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking to get your post count up, Matt??


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Lol. How many posts in quick succession?!

You'd probably be better with a cafetiere or your moka pot for that many people! A classic won't handle it.


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

How did you guess!


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks missy, good feedback - although Ive never been a fan of cafetieres, but i guess they are good for large numbers..

For now I think I'll ignore the party thing and just focus on my set up at home.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

boydsbikes said:


> Thanks missy, good feedback - although Ive never been a fan of cafetieres, but i guess they are good for large numbers..
> 
> For now I think I'll ignore the party thing and just focus on my set up at home.


And can be lovely if done properly. There's loads of threads on here about getting it right.


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

Missy said:


> And can be lovely if done properly. There's loads of threads on here about getting it right.


Thanks, I'll take a look..


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

boydsbikes said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look..


Do, I've started using one for guests, much quicker, though it shows up cheap coffee, which I think is why they are off-putting... I always think of burnt tasting lumpy sludge, usually also really watery, so it's like drinking the runoff from a fire being put out!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I had a Mazzer Mini and a Classic. You can make perfectly good espresso (and Americano - but I would use the kettle for the hot water). Forget the 80 people though. Even with a dual boiler machine and a big expensive grinder you will be there all day and you'd get through about £40 worth of beans.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

boydsbikes said:


> Thanks missy, good feedback - although Ive never been a fan of cafetieres, but i guess they are good for large numbers..
> 
> For now I think I'll ignore the party thing and just focus on my set up at home.


Wise. I find that if I make espresso for just 4 people, then by the time I get round to making one for myself the first served is already wanting more. Sweated labour.


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

..so, I have dropped the idea to do 100 espresso's from a gaggia machine, I'm considering getting a local guy who does a Land Rover mobile coffee thing.

Have picked up a couple of these from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodum-Chambord-Coffee-Maker-Shiny/dp/B00008XEWG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1469531486&sr=8-2&keywords=cafetière+bodum

and a gaggia classic from eBay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222196033795?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

just need to choose a grinder and I'm set.

thanks again for the warm welcome and advice.


----------

